# Olson scroll saw blades



## donwatson (6 Sep 2018)

Hi All,
Where can I get Olson blades in the UK ??

Don W


----------



## loftyhermes (7 Sep 2018)

Yandles have a good range of them. but they are also available from Amazon, Hobbies, ebay. There maybe more these four came at the top of a Google search.


----------



## donwatson (7 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply.
I will try Yandles. I may also try Hobbies as a comparison.
Thanks again
Don W


----------



## whatknot (8 Sep 2018)

Do you have a reason for wanting Olson blades?

Pegas are far superior to Olson


----------



## whatknot (8 Sep 2018)

I should have added IMHO ;-)


----------



## donwatson (9 Sep 2018)

I may try the Pegas blade as I note Axminster have them.
I started with Olson and have always used Olson without a problem. The suppliers I used have both closed their doors.
Maybe time for a change.
I have had a look at Yandles but their site is horrendous (IMHO) with pinned and plain blades next to each other and no indication of the size of blades you are looking at as it is the same generic photo of a pack of blades that they use in all their pictures.
Don W


----------



## loftyhermes (9 Sep 2018)

You could try Niqua blades, they are available from several suppliers.


----------



## donwatson (10 Sep 2018)

Thanks again for that. Are Niqua the 'Yellow Pack' blades on the Hobbies site ??


----------



## whatknot (10 Sep 2018)

Someone said a little while back that Niqua & Flying Dutchman are the same, and a wee google suggests that Niqua make them and someone retails them as Flying Dutchman

When I first saw them they were in a yellow packet but seem to have changed to a clear packet with a burgundy label 

In the UK I have seen them on ebay at £20 a gross (not sure what sizes)


----------



## loftyhermes (10 Sep 2018)

donwatson":1k9y36mr said:


> Thanks again for that. Are Niqua the 'Yellow Pack' blades on the Hobbies site ??


Yes but they are not reverse tooth blades, if you want reverse tooth Hegner sell them, also Original Marquetry.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## loftyhermes (10 Sep 2018)

Link for the Hegner blades, https://www.hegner.co.uk/catalogsearch/ ... 0&q=blades
also Original Marquetry, http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/cate ... ades_1.htm
I have used both of these, Original Marquetry postage is high (around £9, if memory serves) but they have some different blades to hegner.
Yes Niqua do make Flying Dutchman blades, when Mike Moorlach became the US supplier of Niqua he re-branded them FD. 
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## AES (10 Sep 2018)

Based on my own experience, I wouldn't worry too much about the brand/maker of scroll saw blades. When I first started I got some Flying Dutchman blades by post from the USA. They were perfectly fine, but so were the Niqa blades and the Olsson blades I also tried. Then I found out that I could get Pegas blades much more easily here (Switzerland) and they were fine too - I wouldn't necessarily say any better than the others I tried, just more easily available for my particular circumstances.

So in short I'd say that if you don't buy a cheapo no name blade off a market stall or something, then just about any make you try will, at the end of the day, be quite satisfactory - yes I like the Pegas blades, especially their "Modified Geometry" tooth series, but apart from make I find that much more important is the blade size (number) - AND the price of course.


----------



## donwatson (10 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the help chaps.
"apart from make I find that much more important is the blade size (number) - AND the price of course."
I am with you there, my goto is a #5 reverse tooth but there is a difference in prices and the postage is a big thing as well


----------



## donwatson (27 Sep 2018)

AES":2f4q1p0x said:


> Based on my own experience, I wouldn't worry too much about the brand/maker of scroll saw blades. When I first started I got some Flying Dutchman blades by post from the USA. They were perfectly fine, but so were the Niqa blades and the Olsson blades I also tried. Then I found out that I could get Pegas blades much more easily here (Switzerland) and they were fine too - I wouldn't necessarily say any better than the others I tried, just more easily available for my particular circumstances.
> 
> So in short I'd say that if you don't buy a cheapo no name blade off a market stall or something, then just about any make you try will, at the end of the day, be quite satisfactory - yes I like the Pegas blades, especially their "Modified Geometry" tooth series, but apart from make I find that much more important is the blade size (number) - AND the price of course.



I have taken this to heart and ordered the set of blades from the Hobbies site. They arrived today and I look forward to trying them out. I believe they are Niqua and the set of 9 dozen I ordered were fairly cheap @ £20.32.
Here's hoping it all goes well.


----------

